# The importance of clear hand signals



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 1, 2009)

It's the software... you can't say d.i.c.k.... nor that P word that means kitty cat. Say Richard.

Ian


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Mar 2, 2009)

Fortunately it wasn't a situation where anyone could get hurt...but I learned a very valuable lesson years ago with hand signals --

I made a slash-across-throat to someone to turn off a valve.

He did.

Unfortunately right behind him was an equipment operator who thought I was making the signal to him, and shut down the pump.

Because of a bad plumbing setup, when you did both of these things at once the hydraulics locked up. Which just meant some embarrasment in front of the class we were giving a demonstration to as we scrambled with wrenches and rags to release the pressure and get everything running again.

Now when ever I give hand signals I make sure there isn't someone else in the line-of-site who could get confused.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 3, 2009)

Don't expect someone to think like you do, until you teach them how you think.

I can't remember where I first heard this, but I applied it every time I had another copilot.
Rick


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 3, 2009)

i agree 100%, know what the signals mean. on my jobs we sometimes look like third base coaches calling for the runner the go ahead , on the pitch.


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 7, 2009)

Ditto! 

I remember getting hit by a log ricochet off a stump one time - got knocked vertically upside down and landed on the back of my neck. Luckily it wasn't that big a log and it was a fransgard doing the pulling rather than a skidder or yarder. Upshot was that for two weeks if I slept on my left side then the lower left side of my body was blue and red the next morning and if I slept on my right side the reverse was true. Still kick myself for that one as the person with me was new to the winch and thought that once I had set the choke it was game-on time! Definitely a D.F. for me on that one!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Krusty said:


> I made the signal for creep forward slowly. #### interpreted the signal as drop the cutterhead rapidly. He dropped the cutterhead on my foot. It actually dented the steel toe cap.



I have a question: Was it necessary to have your foot under the cutter while directing this operation?


----------

